# Dust Protection



## taper (Oct 26, 2015)

Whats up everyone! I've been taping for ten years now, but im getting a little worried about dust I do wear a N95 mask when sanding. Im wondering if any one has lung problems due to drywall dust? And What kind of respirator do you guys use?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

taper said:


> Whats up everyone! I've been taping for ten years now, but im getting a little worried about dust I do wear a N95 mask when sanding. Im wondering if any one has lung problems due to drywall dust? And What kind of respirator do you guys use?


First, welcome to the board Taper. I always bought the N95's for my finishers and have never known a taper to get lung cancer. However, smoking can increase this risk so don't smoke. Any N100 respirator would be a step up from paper. You can always tell N95 because it has two straps and not just one.


----------



## eric.vancou (Sep 2, 2015)

If it's a concern of yours, maybe you should invest in a dustless sanding system. I personally use N95 dust mask. I also have respirator, but i don't like the feel of them. I don't have healt issues. I quit smoking 2 years ago, back them I would have labour breathing and coughing on sanding day. I saw great improvement with my health in a short period of time when I stop smoking.


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Glad to hear the young guys are thinking about things like this. In the old days no one did. Sanding joint compound, with asbestos in the mud and smoking an unfiltered camel while they did it.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I use a full face respirator, face shield and all! No dust in my eyes, none at the end of a full days sanding.

an older dude that worked with me " i dont like wearing a mask when sanding, How am i suppose to smoke? when they make a mask with a hole to hold my cigg, then, and only then will i wear a mask"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I use a full face respirator, face shield and all! No dust in my eyes, none at the end of a full days sanding.
> 
> an older dude that worked with me " i dont like wearing a mask when sanding, How am i suppose to smoke? when they make a mask with a hole to hold my cigg, then, and only then will i wear a mask"


My Marlboros have a filter. :whistling2:


----------



## taper (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.. Oh I do use a PC with a vacuum. Back then when I first started in the trade I learned to sand with a PC without vacuum but i did wore a mask, remember coming home and chalks be coming out of my nose while showering. then i switch to pole, then back to a PC now with a vacuum this time. I didnt think the dust was as bad I just followed what others were doing. Oh well Im still breathing :thumbsup:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Always this one !!..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I get a chest x-ray every 6+ years or so. No mask while hanging, I'd wear a mask to sand when finishing. I'm at it 25 years and the doc says my lungs look good.:thumbsup:
I quit smoking on 1-1-2000. Cheated a couple times.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I get a chest x-ray every 6+ years or so. No mask while hanging, I'd wear a mask to sand when finishing. I'm at it 25 years and the doc says my lungs look good.:thumbsup:
> I quit smoking on 1-1-2000. Cheated a couple times.


You quit smoking on the day the world was supposed to end? 

That's messed up ! :laughing:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Cheated a couple times.


 Does your wife know?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Been using these for a long time now, Light and comfortable and plenty of room to talk and move mouth, You need that breather valve on them as it let air out just not in.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't seen those, they look pretty nice comfy Caz.
I've been using these, widely available around here. The valve is a must have for me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I haven't seen those, they look pretty nice comfy Caz.
> I've been using these, widely available around here. The valve is a must have for me.


 They are really good PA, Goes under the chin and out away from the mouth so you can still talk, Ive tried the one in your pic and those are quite cramped, Im just an average size 85kg guy and fit me nice, I can happy wear one all day and not get all sweated up and yes the valves a must for sure.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> They are really good PA, Goes under the chin and out away from the mouth so you can still talk, Ive tried the one in your pic and those are quite cramped, Im just an average size 85kg guy and fit me nice, I can happy wear one all day and not get all sweated up and yes the valves a must for sure.


I'll agree with that :thumbsup:
Same ones I use, actually I think it might have been you that put me on to them, I wash and re-use them and get probably 3 houses out of them.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'll agree with that :thumbsup:
> Same ones I use, actually I think it might have been you that put me on to them, I wash and re-use them and get probably 3 houses out of them.


 You wash them? Didint know you could do that? Do you just give them a rinse? I would have figured that would stuff them I guess im wrong.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cough cough cough....yeah nah washing them works just fine :whistling2:
I give them a bit of a rinse and then hose them from the inside out, the straps usually break after the 3rd house though.


----------



## taper (Oct 26, 2015)

Pytlik said:


> Always this one !!..


What brand is it? I might give it a try.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

taper said:


> What brand is it? I might give it a try.


3M, and after 8 hours of sanding, I have no dust in my nose. ( no whites bogey ) I buy one every year, so they hold on a long time.. once a month or so, I quickly vacum the filters with the horse from powersander..  makes you breath easier..


----------



## Freeman_Drywall (Feb 16, 2016)

*Dust protection - PPE*

We are so glad to know that you are following the recommendation to wear approved PPE. Vacuum sanding and wet sanding are good ways to reduce the concentration of dust particles. Using a pole sander is also good because it increases the distance between you and the source of the dust.

Our blog post on PPE has more information and links to other resources on the topic.
http://www.freemandrywall.com/personal-protective-equipment-ppe/


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Freeman_Drywall said:


> We are so glad to know that you are following the recommendation to wear approved PPE. Vacuum sanding and wet sanding are good ways to reduce the concentration of dust particles. Using a pole sander is also good because it increases the distance between you and the source of the dust.
> 
> Our blog post on PPE has more information and links to other resources on the topic.
> http://www.freemandrywall.com/personal-protective-equipment-ppe/


Going off topic but I use ur Mud over here in Scotland!
It's the best:thumbsup:
Get it from Belmore Supplies! Keep it coming:thumbup:


----------



## Freeman_Drywall (Feb 16, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> Going off topic but I use ur Mud over here in Scotland!
> It's the best:thumbsup:
> Get it from Belmore Supplies! Keep it coming:thumbup:


Glad to hear you are pleased with the mud. We have had a lot of great feedback from the users buying from Belmore. Can you share what it is that you like about our mud compared to the others that are available?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Freeman_Drywall said:


> Glad to hear you are pleased with the mud. We have had a lot of great feedback from the users buying from Belmore. Can you share what it is that you like about our mud compared to the others that are available?


Hard to explain if u have never used the other crap that the UK puts out!:yes:
It just is the best in the UK that's for sure!:thumbsup:
Boxes nice,Floats nice,Does't shrink to much and sand super easy without it being to soft! Just an all round good light mud:thumbup:
Usg was my fav mud but then Knauff took them over and really screwed thing up!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh and uk has none left!!!


----------



## Freeman_Drywall (Feb 16, 2016)

We are working with Belmore to ensure that Freeman stays in-stock. We can ship however much they can sell :thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I use a full face respirator, face shield and all! No dust in my eyes, none at the end of a full days sanding.
> 
> an older dude that worked with me " i dont like wearing a mask when sanding, How am i suppose to smoke? when they make a mask with a hole to hold my cigg, then, and only then will i wear a mask"


 That is an easy fix. Burn a hole in the dust mask with the lit cigarette. That was the sign of a journeyman back in the seventies. Funny, you don't see those old journeymen around much anymore.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

No cigg holes here!


----------

